# Always a good reminder...



## McEngr (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.modernsteel.com/Uploads/Issues/January_2009/012009_steelwise_martin.pdf


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 5, 2012)

So funny, I read the same thing yesterday looking for specifications for B7 threaded rod.


----------

